# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Гости столицы

## Pravit

Yep yep, it's that time of year again, you get to hear yours truly mangle the Russian language! Anyhow, let me know what you think and what I need to improve. Thanks!   http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/2.mp3
(you will need to copy and paste the link into your browser)

----------


## kwatts59

Молодец Pravit.  
Я не понимал все.  У вас есть слова?
Мне нужно видеть что вы скажете.

----------


## Pravit

You had better not listen to my recordings too much, or you'll develop a bad accent. My pronunciation, honestly, is not really up to par with everything else.  ::  But here are the words if you're interested: 
В некотором государстве жил-был король, холост-неженат, и была у него целая рота стрельцов; на охоту стрельцы ходили, перелётных птиц стреляли, государев стол дичью снабжали. В той роте служил стрелец-молодец, по имени Федот; метко в цель попадал, почитай - ни промаху не давал, и за то любил его король пуще всех его товарищей. Случилось ему в одно время пойти на охоту раным-ранёхонько, на самой зоре, зашел он в темный, густой лес и видит: сидит на дереве горлица. Федот навёл ружьё, прицелился, выпалил - и перешиб птице крылышко, свалилась птица с дерева на сырую землю.

----------


## Milanya1

> You had better not listen to my recordings too much, or you'll develop a bad accent. My pronunciation, honestly, is not really up to par with everything else.

 You are being too modest. Of course I can hear your accent, but all the words are clear. I have no trouble whatsoever understanding your pronunciation. 
If you do not know this rendition of the tale Про Федота-стрельца yet, try reading it.  http://lib.ru/ANEKDOTY/fedot.txt

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by Pravit  You had better not listen to my recordings too much, or you'll develop a bad accent. My pronunciation, honestly, is not really up to par with everything else.    You are being too modest. Of course I can hear your accent, but all the words are clear. I have no trouble whatsoever understanding your pronunciation.
> ....

 Same here. Good work, *Pravit*, keep it on!

----------


## Lampada

Молодец!  Вау! В основном очень хорошо звучишь, но есть некоторые мелочи (проблемы всех англоговорящих) над которыми ты можешь поработать.
Мягкое *И* после *Л* у тебя твёрдое почти везде.  _Случилось_ ты сказал _случалось_. _Пуще_ ты сказал больше?
В _государстве_  потренируй язык чётче _рств_ проговаривать. 
Есть ещё мелкие погрехи, но о них в другой раз.
Поработай над этим, перепиши, опять послушаем.

----------


## N

Проблемные слова: 
стрельцы                как-то с трудом
стрелЬяли               ЛЯ
попадал, почитай  - нужна пауза
Случилось              И
перЭшиб                 Е 
землю                     Е 
Для большей натуралистичности попробуй прочесть с акцентами на ключевые слова и паузами. Например так (варианты конечно разные могут быть).  
В некотором госуд*а*рстве жил-был кор*о*ль,    <>      холост-неженат,   <>       и был*а* у него ц*е*лая р*о*та стрельцов;      <>      на охоту стрельц*ы* ход*и*ли, перелётных птиц стрел*я*ли, государев ст*о*л дичью снабж*а*ли.       <>        В той р*о*те служил стрел*е*ц-молод*е*ц,   <>  по имени Фед*о*т;   <>      м*е*тко в ц*е*ль попадал, <> почитай - ни _разу_ промаху не давал,   <>   и за то любил его кор*о*ль пуще всех его тов*а*рищей.    <>    Случ*и*лось ему в одно вр*е*мя пойти на ох*о*ту   <>    раным-ран*ё*хонько,    <>  на с*а*мой зор*е*,      <>    зашел он в т*е*мный, густой л*е*с <> и в*и*дит:    <>       сид*и*т на дереве г*о*рлица.    <>    Фед*о*т навёл ружь*ё*,   <>  приц*е*лился,   <>     в*ы*палил     <>        - и переш*и*б птице кр*ы*лышко,     <>    свал*и*лась птица с дер*е*ва на сырую з*е*млю. 
Ещё... не знаю как объяснить. Часто у тебя тональность ударных букв в словах повышается. Например "жил-был корОль" "холост-неженАт" - надо наоборот, чтобы ударные гласные или _чуть_ понижались или, по крайней мере, на меняли тональности. А то у слов появляется какое-то неуместное выражение. ИМХО. А вообще очень хорошо!

----------


## Pravit

Thanks for your suggestions, guys!   

> Ещё... не знаю как объяснить. Часто у тебя тональность ударных букв в словах повышается. Например "жил-был корОль" "холост-неженАт" - надо наоборот, чтобы ударные гласные или чуть понижались или, по крайней мере, на меняли тональности. А то у слов появляется какое-то неуместное выражение. ИМХО. А вообще очень хорошо!

   ::  I'm unsure how to accent a word without actually raising my voice. Perhaps the subject matter makes me get too happy when I read it. Anyhow, I'm sick of recording it over and over again as I can't help but raise my voice when a syllable is accented and I've recorded it so many times I end up saying the same thing without paying attention to what I'm saying. But I tried my very best to sound bored in this recording(and BTW, this is what I used to record it): 
Внекоторомгосударстве жил-былкороль, <> холост-неженат, <> ибылаунего целая ротастрельцов; <> наохотустрельцы ходили, перелётныхптицстреляли, государевстолдичью снабжали. <> Втойроте служилстрелец-молодец, <> поимениФедот; <> метковцельпопадал, <> почитай - ни разупромахунедавал, <> изатолюбилегокороль пущевсехеготоварищей. <> Случилосьему водновремя пойтинаохоту <> раным-ранёхонько, <> на самой зоре, <> зашело втемный, густойлес <> и видит: <> сидитнадереве горлица. <> Федот навёлружьё, <> прицелился, <> выпалил <> - и
 перешибптице крылышко, <> свалиласьптица сдерева на сыруюземлю.  http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/bleh.mp3 
I think I've read that one too many times to make any improvements, I'm going to read something else.

----------


## N

не... слишком быстро... и рывками...  надо плаааавно и певуууче... ты же сказку рассказываешь ::   
Первый вариант лучше. Я наверное плохо объяснил. Лучше кто-нибудь из носителей прочтёт - у меня микрофона нет.

----------


## Pravit

I tried reading it again paying no attention to accents and more on intonation  ::   http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/skazka.mp3

----------


## N

Хорошо. С выражением. Только ты, наверное, подустал. В первом варианте ты чётче слова выговаривал. 
Извини,  я промахнулся с ударением - надо:
 с д*е*рева

----------


## Pravit

Подустать это как?

----------


## JJ

to be a litte bit tired

----------


## Pravit

А, конечно... под-устать, а я думал по-дустать...  ::

----------


## JJ

Правит, не расстраивайся, было время когда я думал что ЦК КПСС это Цекака Паэсэс.  ::

----------


## DenisM

Вот что я слышу: 

```
Ты говоришь   | Проблема 
--------------------------------------------
В нЬекотором  | Ь - не нужен
государсTве   | Т - проглотил
стрЭльцов;    | Э вместо Е
стрЭльцы      |
снабжЭли      | Э вместо A
молодЬец      | Ь - не нужен
мИетко        | И не нужна перед е
корол         | Ь - здесь нужен на конце слова
ранЬёхонько   | Ь - не нужен
зорИ          | И вместо Е
дЬереве       | Ь - не нужен
рушo          | шo != жьё
выпалЫл       | Ы вместо И 
свалЫлась     |
деревА        | не там ударение, должно быть на первой е вместо а.
```

----------


## Pravit

Aha, so I'm not softening the consonants before е and и enough, correct? I might read something again, but not this story anytime soon! Thanks, Denis. 
"Ы" кстати как? Лучше?

----------


## DenisM

> Aha, so I'm not softening the consonants before е and и enough, correct? I might read something again, but not this story anytime soon! Thanks, Denis. 
> "Ы" кстати как? Лучше?

 I'll try to record how I pronounce this text when I get home tonight. You'll see the difference then. I'd say you're softening consonants before е and и too much in some places. 
"Ы" is not bad at all but you use it instead of "И" sometimes.

----------


## Moryachka

::  Wow!  I was so curious that I just had to listen.  Yikes.  You've got a good accent - one of the best I've heard.  How many years have you been studying Russian?  The only thing that I can hear is that you seem to pronounce "L" a little thickly (like the L on the end of the word "dull" instead of the L in "clear".  That's what my teachers would say, anyhow - I don't know if it even matters much...hmm, what say the Russians here?).  I like the way you read the fairy tale with intonation like a Russian would.  I'm impressed.

----------


## Pravit

Thanks, Moryachka! I have been learning for 4-5 years by myself.  
I decided to record something else - perhaps I've managed to improve a bit: http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/stuchit.mp3

----------


## DenisM

Ok, here is my variant: http://www.mindspring.com/~denmc/Skazka_DM.mp3

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Wow, DenisM, you speak so fluent Russian! If I didn't know better, I would think you were a native Russian!

----------


## DenisM

::

----------


## N

Так тоже ничего.  ::  
Это я наверное слишком преждевременно хотел, чтобы Pravit декламировал как в сказке http://multiki.arjlover.net/multiki/ilya.muromec.avi  
А вообще уже и так очень хорошо. Надо просто недельку другую с русскими тесно пообщаться - и будешь шпрехать без акцента  ::

----------


## Pravit

Наверное, а пока нет возможностей туда поехать. Кстати, ссылка не работает для меня - доступ только российским IP-адрессам. 
Кстати, Денис, спасибо за твою запись! Где ты жил в России?

----------


## N

> Кстати, ссылка не работает для меня - доступ только российским IP-адрессам.

 Ах, да... У них на сайте написано: 
Для "зарубежных" пользователей время скачивания с 2 часов ночи до 8 часов утра по московскому времени.

----------


## DenisM

> Наверное, а пока нет возможностей туда поехать. Кстати, ссылка не работает для меня - доступ только российским IP-адрессам. 
> Кстати, Денис, спасибо за твою запись! Где ты жил в России?

 Пожалуйста  :: . Я в Питере жил.

----------


## JJ

Послушал записи, Правит, ты говоришь довольно чисто, встречаются слова даже без акцента. Основные проблемы - иногда не там ставишь ударение и "-те-","-ме-" и т.п. ты произносишь как "-тьйэ-","мьйэ",- надо "-тьэ-", "мьэ, и звук "ж" в "же" у тебя мягкий, произноси его твёрже, не "жьэ" а "жэ".
А в целом - очень хорошо!

----------


## Pravit

Thanks, JJ. I have made a recording where I pronounce the sounds те, ме, ли, and же:  http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/sounds.mp3

----------


## Lampada

_театр_ - "а" немного выделить, также нужно лучше проговорить "тр" в конце. _жестокий_ - тоже лучше конец слова проговорить.
 Все остальное - отлично, почти без акцента.     ::

----------


## Pravit

Thanks, Lampada. IMO it's easier to pronounce single words; the accent becomes really apparent due to intonation and expression of whole sentences, probably.

----------


## JJ

I agree with Lampada, the end of a record is really perfect "...стреляли, писали, видели". But you should work at железнодорожный, dont worry it's a really hard word, I've just asked my younger daughter to say it and she couldn't repeat it at first time. She's 7.  ::

----------


## saibot

this word is pretty hard to pronounce to... 
человеконенавистнический 
good luck...lol  its my favorite word next to достопримечательность 
big words are cool

----------


## salaga

Что вы придираетесь к мелочам?? Правит, ты просто молодец! Если бы за старательное изучение русского награждали медалями, ты бы получил её среди первых!  ::

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо! Ничего, поеду туда пожить у вас, через несколько времени мелочей к которым придираться уже не будет  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... *Ничего, поеду туда пожить у вас, через несколько времени мелочей к которым придираться уже не будет*

 _Ничего, вот поеду пожить у вас, и, через некоторое время, мелочей, к которым они придираются, уже не будет._  ::

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Pravit  ... *Ничего, поеду туда пожить у вас, через несколько времени мелочей к которым придираться уже не будет*    _Ничего, вот поеду пожить у вас, и, через некоторое время, мелочей, к которым они придираются, уже не будет._

 Так ли нужны запятые вокруг "через некоторое время"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Pravit  ... *Ничего, поеду туда пожить у вас, через несколько времени мелочей к которым придираться уже не будет*    _Ничего, вот поеду пожить у вас, и, через некоторое время, мелочей, к которым они придираются, уже не будет._    Так ли нужны запятые вокруг "через некоторое время"?

 На 100% не уверена.  Пойду на другой форум спрошу.  Там филологи есть.  ::

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by Propp        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Pravit  ... *Ничего, поеду туда пожить у вас, через несколько времени мелочей к которым придираться уже не будет*    _Ничего, вот поеду пожить у вас, и, через некоторое время, мелочей, к которым они придираются, уже не будет._    Так ли нужны запятые вокруг "через некоторое время"?   На 100% не уверена.  Пойду на другой форум спрошу.  Там филологи есть.

 IMHO нужны

----------


## Lampada

Да, я вставила лишние запятые.  _Ничего, вот поеду пожить у вас, и через некоторое время мелочей, к которым они придираются, уже не будет._   http://www.ourprivate.net/forum/viewtop ... 741#690741

----------


## DenisM

По-моему как-то не очень убедительно доказали. "через некоторое время" выглядит как вводное предложение, которое должно выделяться запятыми.

----------


## Lampada

> По-моему как-то не очень убедительно доказали. "через некоторое время" выглядит как вводное предложение, которое должно выделяться запятыми.

 Ты смотрел дискуссию?  Там Miela и Bagira - филологи.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Pravit, it says that I don't have the support to hear your speaking. I don't have the right thing on my computer. What should I do?    ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> По-моему как-то не очень убедительно доказали. "через некоторое время" выглядит как вводное предложение, которое должно выделяться запятыми.

 В данном случае запятые не нужны.

----------


## Pravit

> Pravit, it says that I don't have the support to hear your speaking. I don't have the right thing on my computer. What should I do?

 Awwww. You wouldn't want to hear it anyway  ::

----------

